# Beginner beans for espresso.



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm going to order some Italian Job from Rave, widely reported as a bean for beginners. I tried these once before, and enjoyed the espresso brew very much. I just got the grind right as I ran out of it!!

But I thought I'd order another bean to add variety........so any comments on Ethiopian Yirgacheffe G1(natural gedeb) also from Rave?

cheers


----------



## Wes78 (Apr 18, 2017)

Whilst I'm not clued up on Raves other beans, although I heard signature was a good one, I can identify with I.job.

I actually enjoy the robusta in this but understand it's not to everyone's taste. I initially preferred a 1:2 ratio but I'm preferring the 1:1.5 now in around 25-30 seconds. It seems a dependable bean but I must admit I like to have other options (without robusta ) too.

Being a beginner And having used 1.5kg of it, I don't really know why it's a beginners blend at all, maybe that's just me though!

either way, enjoy it and report back!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Why not try Signature Blend instead if you've already tried Italian Job? I definitely preferred it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you like the taste notes the the Yirg has , if so then try it . It is at the opposite end of the coffee spectrum to the italian job an will require you to change the grind and possibly the brew ratio to get to tasty. None of these are reasons not to buy it btw , just making you aware of how different the two coffees will be.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've just stated with espresso. Raves Columbia Suarez has been my favourite so far


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Rave Signature is easy to extract and a nicer, more rounded bean than IJ. The other I'd recommend for getting started is Union Revelation; also easy to extract and difficult to get wrong.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If your drinking without milk the Signature can be a bit crazy IMO. I've liked their Colombia Suarez


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Wes78 said:


> I actually enjoy the robusta in this but understand it's not to everyone's taste.


i was just about to say 'Don't do it, it's got Robusta in it, YAK!!'

But, we are all indeed different in our taste preferences.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

You won't go wrong by getting a bag of Columbian Suarez


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Why not try Signature Blend instead if you've already tried Italian Job? I definitely preferred it.


I think I will. Thanks


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you like the taste notes the the Yirg has , if so then try it . It is at the opposite end of the coffee spectrum to the italian job an will require you to change the grind and possibly the brew ratio to get to tasty. None of these are reasons not to buy it btw , just making you aware of how different the two coffees will be.


Cheers, I don't want to jump to the other end of the sect rum, as you put it. Rather keeps thing lest complex.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Easiest bean to extract well that I've ever encountered is CoffeeCompass Brighton Lanes. It has a very broad 'window' for tasting sweet. Works as espresso and milky drinks. Was blended for a cafe in Brighton precisely to be tolerant of various levels of barista skill.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

^^

Agree. Also applies to the majority of beans from Coffee Compass. Must be something to do with the Magic Richard adds during the roasting process, ha ha!


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

I have exactly the same issue finding a "beginners bean". I called Richard (Coffee Compass) a few weeks ago and asked to help with the bean selection. He was super helpful and offered to split the order into 2x250g bags: Sweet Bourbon and Colombia Veracruz, which were good tasting easy to dial-in beans in his opinion.

But ... fill ashamed, as wasted both bags without reaching any conclusion if I managed to get them right. I understand what is sour and bitter, but was not quite sure what is e.g. "sweet". I think I have some idea now (as one of the shots was very sweet indeed ... or I was dreaming ...).

Next I tried Colombia Suarez from Rave. Followed the thread on Suarez which recommended about 1:1.8-1.9 ratio in 33-34 sec. Tasted a bit sour (maybe the temperature was low?), so I managed to get one good tasting shot at 1:2.2 ratio in 36 sec ... that was the end of the bag as well.

Anyway, seems these are the good beans to try, but my mistake was ordering different beans in 250 g bags which is not enough for a newbie to learn the coffee and how to dial-in.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

At the risk of oversimplification, I think a med-dark bean, by the kilo not 250 is a good start point. 250g is all too quickly finished before you know you've had the best from it when you're unsure about dialling in. I think a medium or med/dark will also be easier to extract and less likely to blow you away with unexpected acidity/brightness. But this is a big oversimplification based only on what I found when I first got into this lark.

Rave Ethiopian G1 Natural Gedeb is excellent by the way, but African naturals are possibly am acquired taste and far from the kind of coffee many people are used to. I love them, but some of my guests are a bit nonplussed by the funk.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with buying a kilo of one bean. If you don't have a coffee preference a medium forgiving bean is a good starting point for nailing spro.


----------

